

Quicksilver for Emacs: anything.el - smanek
http://bc.tech.coop/blog/070711.html

======
saurabh
I was trying to build something like Launchy or Quicksilver for gVim. It would
be fun to have something like this. It is irritating to take your eyes to the
last line of the program to enter commands. I would like to type :vs or :w or
:wq or whatever in the center of the screen without moving my eyes far from
the code i am writing

